# F1 Car Wash



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

How Jenson gets his company car washed...A few bemused faces here.






And heres how they made it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Very good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good one !!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sponges and car wash brushes! 

They would need their crash helmets on when I started windmilling.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A> Rover P6 at the start.
B> The chicks didn't get soaped up.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Haha that's great. Erm where is the 2bm, noodle / sheepskin mits and qd to aid drying


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Reallllly


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I was expecting a sub 4 seconds carwash.


----------

